
Twitter boss slams Wikipedia's 'silly' SOPA protest - llambda
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jan/16/wikipedia-sopa-blackout-slammed-twitter
======
im_dario
Maybe a nice way to "blackout" Twitter is don't tweeting or just censoring our
tweets. I just started to spread this tweet (with #twuserblackout as main
hashtag):

Don't force Twitter to close tomorrow. Just don't tweet or ██████ yourself
#twuserblackout #SOPA #PIPA #ACTA

------
jarin
Good old "Dickbar" Costolo

------
pasbesoin
Just today, Twitter sent me an email saying "we missed you". Can't say the
same, Dick.

Actually, if this is the tweet,

[https://twitter.com/dickc/statuses/159014296616058880?_escap...](https://twitter.com/dickc/statuses/159014296616058880?_escaped_fragment_=/dickc/status/159014296616058880#!/dickc/status/159014296616058880)

I can see the point about a global business -- having contract obligations and
cash flow issues, etc. But that does not have a direct bearing on Wikipedia.
Further, Dick's tweet has been repeatedly cited in newstories looking for a
dramatic, opposing sound bite with which apparently to counter "them commies".

Is this Dick's failure, or the failure of "his" platform in its reduction of
all commentary to single brief sentences or phrases? (Yes, I'm being
deliberately a bit snarky. After all, that is one of Twitter's provinces.)

Twitter's gained enormous credibility as a stubbornly open channel in the face
of repressive regimes e.g. those involved in the Arab Spring. What a shame if
its CEO sees fit to lie down and sleep with domestic (after all, you're still
basically a U.S. company -- or U.S. based) repression.

I hope this is about keeping Twitter up, but not about supporting SOPA/PIPA/et
al. And I hope that if so, Costolo will step up and state so clearly. Use more
than one sentence if you need to.

